# Another whats it worth thread



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

I have the opportunity to buy a 2wd 88 F150 6cyl auto longbed 200k+ miles, from OK so the paints gone but not rusty. The only prob the woman keeps having with the truck is starter solenoids fail every year like clockwork (?). She is buying a new truck and I would like this truck for lawn duty as it seems to run like a champ. She doesnt know what she wants for it (typical) but would like to make her a fair offer as this person is someone I will have contact with for some time.

Whats it worth?


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

if it's a summer only truck, maybe $1-3k depending on the overall condition. 

There's a 2wd F350 diesel that's been in bargain news since the summer for like $3900, it's an 89 w/ the 7.3L. not sure if ur looking for a diesel but if u want 2wd maybe that's up your alley.


bryan


----------



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

*Is it really in great shape*

I used to buy older trucks, Fords, and haven't really made the, "boy that was a good decision" statement yet. It seems that as soon as we would work a previously 'driven only' truck things start to deteriorate quickly. Of course, in my case they would go from one owner w/TLC - into a case where they became part of our 'fleet' so to speak. I have sold a few just to stop putting new parts in. I'm talking about these trucks running fine one day, then a cycle starting where they need everything from rotors, drums, steering components, drivetrain parts, to engines. By the time you put an engine in an '88, you probably will spend about as much as the truck is really worth. Then you have a new engine surrounded by shot parts. How about a tranmission that hasn't been really under load, now subjected to pulling a trailer or being loaded with machines. Its probably a C-6, which is good, but one of mine, under load started to slip at about 135,000mi. Driven by a 302 v-8, not the 300 - 6.

Sorry for the negative tone, but it might be better have her get a fair offer from a complete stranger. Plus, did you say OK, as in Oklahoma? How much would it cost to have shipped? Maybe if she wants 500-1000 bucks or so, plus the G-note to get it home, its less than 2 grand into it. Caveat Emptor. Keep the friend skip the truck.


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

She moved here from Oklahoma. The truck is now local. The mileage is from traveling coast-to-coast every couple years as her husband is constantly being relocated.

FWIW if I can get it for under a grand I would drive it into the ground-I would never even consider replacing an engine or trans in this vehicle.

Im also looking at a clean, local 84 W250 with wimpy-looking Meyer plow and sno-commander badging on the sides for $2500 but am reluctant to spring for another 8 mpg vehicle. The Ford could be used as-is in the winter with decent snow tires a handy-ramp gate and snowblowers for residential route.

The big cloud in my mind, is that I have yet, in all my years, to have any luck with any Ford I have ever owned so the last one was ten years ago-an 85 f350 diesel lemon lol.


----------



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

I agree with the drive it into the ground part. And, I think most of the 85 diesels were problematic (6.9?). If you can pick it up cheap you have nothing to lose, really. You'd probably be in a worse boat with the W250, with the added problem of 4wd that might fail, and an older plow to maintain. Are you going to make this a route truck for someone other than yourself?


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

Boy, do I know that feeling. I have owned Fords all of my life. I have also purchased used Fords and have also received the lightly used trucks that get put right into my workforce. The next thing you know, your replacing brakes, ignition system, etc. I have also had years of great performance. I have found that it depends on the PM work that is performed over the years. You stay on top and they will perform. 

I am planning to sell my 89' F-150 in the next couple of months. It is 2 wheel drive with a 300 six cylinder, auto trans. It is in cherry condition. I have one guy who will give me $2,500.00. The key is to keep what you got in decent condition and you will be able to turn it over when needed.


----------



## Rick Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2002)

*Ford Truck value*

I've got an 89 e-250 van with the 300-6 and that solinoid is the only thing thats stood-up on it. The 2nd last F-150 we had would pull/haul our mowers/blowers around for a year1/2 and then it was time for another 351W- after 3 times of that,byebye. 500-1000 is about right-here but if its like our 94 F-Super Duty with its 7.3 Automatic get paid to take it


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

Have to agree with Phill, I've never had any luck with old used trucks. Seems every time you use it you have to spend money on a repair. We buy new Ford diesel trucks and keep them!


----------



## Rick Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2002)

*Ford truck value*

How do you get a Ford/navistar diesel to drive into the gound besides flattening the tires? My 94 F-Super Duty (450) with the 7.3 auto matic has lunched 5 transmissions,1 ring&pinionset, 3 waterpumps,2 injector pumps 2 sets of kingpin bushings, 4 visits to the dealer for trans computer problems and now the bolts are breaking out of the exhaust manifolds. Mine might be dragged to the ground by a tow truck,but not run into it. Anybody else have these troubles? Or Is it just me.


----------

